# Rolls Royce Wraith ''Inspired by Music Edition''SiRamik APT with Diamas-Unique Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Unique Detail have recently been approved as one of a few selected detailers to offer SiRamik Glasscoat along with Diamas Professionali all Information on these products can be found here on our Website.

This is the fourth car that I have done in these coatings and am blown away by customer feedback and the finish it gives the car.

This particular car is a Rolls Royce Wraith ''Inspired by Music'' Edition, one of only seven in the uk.
The car went through the normal wash and decon procedure with a single step machine polish to remove some light defects and marring.
The clients choice of protection was the full SiRamik APT, this includes SiRamik HR ''Heat Resistant Coating'' followed by Ultima which is the Hydrophobic coating and the last stage being the optional Diamas coating, again all info can be found on my website.









































































The interior also received a complete detail with all leather coated in Carpro C.Quartz leather coating.














































Although the car looks black its actually a dark brown with base being black, this is a one off colour that will only be found on this edition RR wraith.
In bright sunlight you can just make out the copper flake hiding away in the paintwork,in the workshop it was difficult to pick this up but was really bought to life by the Diamas coating clearly showing the flake pop.



























































































Thanks for taking the time to read and view the post.
ATB
Andy​


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful Andy


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stunning Andy, Wouldn't expect anything else.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stunning,love the interior


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow that is seriously good stuff.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow that is some amazine shine and gloss.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great finish on a great machine


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful car! Top work!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

In a different league... Stunning


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Stunning Andy


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet the customer was blown away!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bl00dy hell! :doublesho

Stunning! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work and finish Andy.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Sensational finish there. 

But the car. Well, they're not the most handsome are they?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great finish, but a little too chavvy/footballers wife for my liking!:driver:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:its appreciated


----------



## Mckee123 (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Level of detail is unbelievable


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just top class mate & what a machine, stunning


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

:doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Amazing finish, reflections are like looking in a mirror!!
top quality work:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning motor :thumb:

Great work!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Lovely finish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazing work & car!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautifull.


----------

